# 12 Core / 24 Thread Dell Precision T7500 Refresh + CPU Upgrade



## storm-chaser (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes, I am well aware that this platform is relatively out dated *(LGA 1366)*. I'm doing it for the thrills, for me its a passion, especially in these trying times we are all living through...

*So I'm back at it. I* simply cannot go one day without surrounding myself with new pieces of high performance hardware for this or that...

Plus, this build stuff helps keep my mind off of the current circumstances of our nation and our world. And yes... We are going to pretty much max out every aspect of the build, whether it be storage or PCI-E expansion for graphics rendering or something else that requires some serious throughput.

We will be populating both CPU sockets, and this time we will be working with *TWO** Intel Xeon X5690 Six-Core 3.46GHz 12MB Cache SLBVX processors. These are basically the fastest processors your can get within the 5600 series. And their 130w TDP reflects that!*

So in that spirit, I just pulled the trigger on a* Dual Socket Dell T7500* tower via eBay. Going to be running two SSDs in a raid 0 as the boot drive, and with the processor upgrade, this thing should fly!. And at the end of the day, that makes this a bad ass machine.

This processor as a base frequency of *3.46GHz*...and boost clocks look like this:

*3733 MHz* (1 or 2 cores)
*3600 MHz* (3 or more cores)

The rig:




CPUs were purchased as a pair, and for peace of mind, I found a US seller.




2nd CPU cooling fans for my two z820 builds






Looks okay, whodunit ya say?




2nd CPU ... note active cooling on the memory as well...














*Some processor specs for this CPU:*

General informationTypeCPU / MicroprocessorMarket segmentServerFamily
Intel Xeon 5600Model number
*X5690*CPU part numbers

*AT80614005913AB* is an OEM/tray microprocessor
*BX80614X5690* is a boxed microprocessor
*Frequency*  ?*3467 MHz*Maximum turbo frequency3733 MHz (1 or 2 cores)
3600 MHz (3 or more cores)*Bus speed*  ?*6.4 GT/s QPI (3200 MHz)**Clock multiplier*  ?*26*Package1366-land Flip-Chip Land Grid Array (FC-LGA10)*Socket**Socket 1366 / B / LGA1366*Size1.77" x 1.67" / 4.5cm x 4.25cmIntroduction dateFeb 13, 2011Price at introduction$1663


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2020)

You're keeping busy!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *So I'm back at it. I* simply cannot go one day without surrounding myself with new pieces of high performance hardware for this or that...



Dude you've got the same problem that I have. Used tech addiction. It's like the tech version of being a crackhead, where you just can't help yourself but keep surfing the web all day to purchase more gear. I've had to straight up ban myself from Ebay, Cex, etc because I'm too good at finding good deals and it's draining my bank account. The struggle is real.


----------



## ime.gapj (Jun 27, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Dude you've got the same problem that I have. Used tech addiction. It's like the tech version of being a crackhead, where you just can't help yourself but keep surfing the web all day to purchase more gear. I've had to straight up ban myself from Ebay, Cex, etc because I'm too good at finding good deals and it's draining my bank account. The struggle is real.


This is so true, I am finding myself falling into the same "issue".


----------



## Nepo Rood (Jul 10, 2020)

@storm-chaser

Joined today just so I could ask if the CPU upgrade worked out for you.  I have a T7500 as well and I'm looking to upgrade to the x5690 (hopefully)

From all my research, it seems like it should work for me.  I currently have dual e5645, I'll add my specs in a bit...

Regards,
Nepo


----------

